# Shrimp Eggs - Fertilised / Unfertilised?



## Richard Dowling (21 Jan 2014)

At what stage shrimp eggs fertilised? Is it before any eggs become visible? During the visible yellow eggs inside the body stage? or whilst the eggs are attached to her tail on the outside of her body?

I have many shrimp with yellow eggs showing internally and have realised that I seem to be presuming that all of these will become babies. Then I realised humans have eggs all the time, doesnt mean you are having babies!   Am I counting my eggs before theyve hatched??


----------



## BigTom (22 Jan 2014)

This article on the matter seems fairly reliable - Shrimp Reproduction .:. An explanation of the reproduction cycle of a Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp


----------



## kirk (22 Jan 2014)

The only time I have eggs Richard is for breakfast. if i had my own eggs I'd have them removed no way would I go through what ladies go through   its great when you see your shrimp are berried haven't seen any that way in our tank for a few mths now.


----------



## Michael W (22 Jan 2014)

The patch of eggs on the saddle is unfertilised, once you see eggs under the shrimp then they are fertilised.


----------

